

Testing REST services with javascript - alexanderb
http://www.beletsky.net/2010/12/testing-rest-services-with-javascript.html
Why should I start from tests? Pretty simple, by implementing tests before you are looking on your service as client&#60;, not as a developer. When I was working to version 1 of my REST API I didn't do any tests, basically because I didn't know how to do them. When I was ready and started implementation of the client code and documentation, I found out major API issues that I had no time to solve. Those issues were related to: design, security, formats and convenience of usage. TDD principles works the same here: clear and simple design through series of tests.
======
wccrawford
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WiicATO...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WiicATO9mWMJ:www.beletsky.net/2010/12/testing-
rest-services-with-javascript.html+http://www.beletsky.net/2010/12/testing-
rest-services-with-javascript.html&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

Google cache. I was getting a DNS error.

